# How to keep motor in a steamer from buzzing so much?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have two GP7s - a 375 and a link-coupler 370. I also have a 360 alco. These locos are SILENT when they run. No buzzing at all. But my 21085 really buzzes a lot. You can barely hear the choo-choo sound over the buzzing. The 300 and 21160 I have buzz too.

To be clear, it's not the reverse unit buzzing, but rather the noise the motor makes when it is spinning.

Is there anything that can be done to quiet these motors down... save installing a can motor? (I want to keep my dad's loco completely original)

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, proper lube and making sure everything is aligned properly is the only thing that comes to mind. Some of the vertical Lionel motors make lots of noise as well.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I took it apart, cleaned it, put it all back together again, bushed it properly, lubed it correctly, and it's quieter... but it's not quiet by any means. At least my atlantics I can convert cheaply... would rather they were smoker chassis though, before dropping much money on them :/

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The little power units that Lionel made like the #41 gas turbine are also growlers, it's just the nature of the beast. Properly lubing them and adjusting stuff like the play in the armature will make them run quieter, but they're still noisy.

If you want quiet, a can motor is the answer.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Charles, that's odd---none of my steamers buzz, smoker or non-smoking. Buzzing is usually either a coil like the reverse unit (I know, you ruled that out) or something loose that can vibrate. I'd start with your field coil and armature: that's about the only place left that can buzz except for a loose screw mounting them. My best guess is the field coil is not quite secure and is dancing a bit.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Nope, it's not the field coil. I guess "growl" is a better word than "buzz". All three of my steam locomotives do it to some degree. 21085 is the worst, the 300 is the best, but we're not talking by a whole lot either.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The growl is characteristic of many AC motors. Some find it soothing, I prefer that the sounds coming from the locomotive are from the sound system.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Charles -- Tell everybody you put "diesel roar" in it.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Speaking of buzzing... before replacing the brushes and reverse unit fingers in my GP7, it was silent. Now after the repair, the reverse unit buzzes slightly. Grr. At least it goes in reverse now, but still... grrr.

Charles.


----------

